
For the Next Election, Don’t Recount the Vote. Encrypt It - em3rgent0rdr
https://www.wired.com/2017/01/next-election-dont-recount-vote-encrypt/
======
em3rgent0rdr
Key takeaway: "thanks to some mathematical sleight-of-hand known as
“homomorphic encryption,” not even the election officials counting up the
results can decrypt any individual votes. Homomorphic encryption allows simple
arithmetic to be performed on encrypted data without decrypting it. So the
encrypted votes can be added up and published online to produce an encrypted,
public total tally that remains accurate without ever exposing anyone’s vote.
Election officials decrypt only that final result, and even they can only do
so when a certain number of overseers combine their secret passwords. After
the results are decrypted and declared, anyone can re-encrypt them to check
that they match the online encrypted tally, to prevent the officials from
colluding to falsify the count."

